# Do you have anyone famous in your family tree?



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

I just found out that I am a descendant of William Bradford. My Sister got on Ancestry.com and traced the lineage of my Grandpa Snyder. 

So, do any of you have any famous people in your lineage?

Is this Ancestry.com thing reliable? 

View attachment 2780

William Bradford (Plymouth governor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- Ancestry.com


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 2, 2012)

Adam and Eve.....

Not a person in particular but my family on my Grandmothers side were the family that built the ship the Mary Celeste which is known for the still unsolved mystery of its disappearing crew off the coast of Europe. I do allot of genealogy but to my great frustration the paper trails stop at about 1800, this is especially the case for any research into the Clarke's.

My wife is a cousin to Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, I got Noah in my family line!


----------



## Jack K (Apr 2, 2012)

Quatchu said:


> Adam and Eve.....



And Noah.

The fact is, if you do the math you find out family trees spread so widely that even if we limit ourselves to going back only 500 years or so, most people are related to someone we'd call "famous." Assuming a new generation every 30 years, I have more than a half million direct ancestors over the past 500 years. Add the close relatives of all those people—siblings and various sorts of cousins—and the chance of one of them being a famous person is excellent.

The trick is to _know_ who among your ancestors was famous. My family, on my dad's side, suspects a relationship to Catherine of Aragon. But no one has the records to prove it.


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 2, 2012)

Jonathan Edwards through my paternal grandmother, and thereby Solomon Stoddard, John Cotton, John Davenport.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andres (Apr 2, 2012)

Quatchu said:


> Adam and Eve.....


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Apr 2, 2012)

According to my now-deceased grandmother, her side of the family somehow decended from Charles Edward Stuart (Bonnie Prince Charlie), through an illigitimate off-spring.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 2, 2012)

John Alden, first guy off the Mayflower. And a ton of famous people are his descendants, so I am cousins to them.


----------



## Philip (Apr 2, 2012)

George Washington is a cousin. Also I'm apparently descended from Charlemagne.


----------



## JP Wallace (Apr 2, 2012)

Braveheart (maybe?)


----------



## Curt (Apr 2, 2012)

A relative was hanged for horse-thieving in colonial NY.


----------



## baron (Apr 2, 2012)

I can trace my ancestors back to Adam on my grandmothers side. (That is Adam Sirakowski).

My wife is related to some one famous from Mexico. I wanted to look deeper into her mexican family tree but not reading Spanish makes it hard.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




PuritanCovenanter said:


> Is this Ancestry.com thing reliable?



I don't know how good it is. I used to belong and found nothing in my searches. I think the 1940 census records are now coming out, or might be out. I might join them again.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 2, 2012)

The brother of John Brown the hero abolitionist or terrorist, depending on your point of view, through my paternal grandmother's mother who was married to a Presbyterian minister. She was as stubborn as they come; I suppose it runs in the family. And My Mom goes way back to the daughter of a NH Indian Chief who married an Englishman early in American history.


----------



## baron (Apr 2, 2012)

Philip said:


> Also I'm apparently descended from Charlemagne



If your from Western Europe than that could be a good possibility. Charlemagne had 20 offsprings I think. I also think that there are 19 or 20 US presidents that are supposed to be descended from Charlemagne. I believe there was supposed to be a Charlemagne DNA group to document his offspring.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I'm impressed!!! Some of you have some very famous ancestors. So, what happened? [bada bing]

Some of us have a cesspool for a gene pool. No famous relatives that I'm aware of at this point. But, based on my character, I've often wondered about Judas.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 2, 2012)

My grandfather was a primary supplier of rye whisky to the New York City police department (lower Manhattan), during prohibition. Papa K was a protected source, because he made "the good stuff". He was also a direct distributor, no middle man. He may not have been very famous, but many enjoyed "the water of life" after walking the beat.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 2, 2012)

My family is related to the Kennedy's. My mom has a ring from their family. My grandfather says he doesn't know happened to split the family. His whole side is very mysterious. He says his mother never had anything good to say about that family. In a way I feel like I was cheated out of a fortune, all well money is the root of evil right?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone of European descent who has ancestors in colonial America is probably related to almost anyone else who had kin in colonial America. 

When I met my wife, I said, "We look a little alike; we could be distantly related." 

She said, "This some sort of hillbilly thing; needing to marry a cousin?"

We eventually find out Geoffrey Chaucer was her 15th great grandfather, and my 18th. But, then, probably a good percentage of people with English kin are related to Chaucer and anyone else living in England at the time. 

My wife is related to Phillip Nye of the Westminster Assembly. He's the guy in the famous picture with his hand outstretched as he gives a speech. She's descended from his older brother Thomas.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

Something weird about this is that My dad can't grow a beard like I can. My Grandmother is half Cherokee. It is like genetics skipped on the hair thing and picked up in others. I can outdrink and grow facial hair unlike anyone. That isn't Indian. At the same time, my Dad is my Dad.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 2, 2012)

One of the Boleyn sisters (the one that remarried and had a child), a crusader King of Jerusalem, Ostrogothic kings. All according to Ancestry of course, but once you link to one person of royalty you'll be linked up for quite sometime.


----------



## kappazei (Apr 2, 2012)

My fav pastor from way back, his ancestors were apparently horse thieves in Northern Ireland. He wants his money back.

My wife is decended from Joseph Mohr, the guy who wrote the melody for 'Silent Night'. Her Mom's side.


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2012)

My cousin spent about $15K on a historian who traced our family tree. The "Brown" side goes back to the Bruce's. The "Caggiano" side (maternal) is related to Perry Como the crooner. I'm not sure what that all means but it hasn't done me any good.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2012)

The closest thing I can come close to as "famous" is that my Paternal Grandfather invented Prestone for Union Carbide. 

Also my Paternal Great-Grandfather shot Dillinger. He was a Railroad Detective for the Illinois Central RR and had a reputation as the most ruthless detective on the whole line.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2012)

Herald said:


> My cousin spent about $15K on a historian who traced our family tree. The "Brown" side goes back to the Bruce's. The "Caggiano" side (maternal) is related to Perry Como the crooner. I'm not sure what that all means but it hasn't done me any good.



Bill, my grandmother's sister did something similar back in the 60s. She established that she (and my grandmother) indeed were bona fide "daughters of the American Revolution." She joined DAR and was proud of her blue blood. Then she got ambitious, having visions of royal heritage etc., so she asked the genealogist to push back further. 

So back she pushed, until she found that the famous Peabody my great aunt was so proud of was the grandson of a certain Peabody who stowed away on some freighter to avoid serious theft charges in England. Turned out that he was a drunkard too. 

She paid the bill, but never showed anybody the report. 

America was indeed the land of opportunity, or escape, in those days.

By the way, I'm not related to these folks, but I have the distinction of stepping on the foot of both Walter Mondale and Ross Perot. And I've spilled coffee on Chet Huntley and Peter Fonda. So I figure I've had my hand (or foot) in influencing history.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 2, 2012)

One of my ancestors played a pivotal role in the education of Herman Bavinck.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, I do.

Watch "The St. Valentine's Day Massacre" movie. You'll hear a fellow named "Aiello" (Pronounced eye-yellow) mentioned a few times. I'm related to him.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 2, 2012)

John Knox, John Welsh, Jesse James, J.B. Lawrence ...


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Apr 2, 2012)

Does adoption count?


----------



## Philip (Apr 2, 2012)

baron said:


> If your from Western Europe than that could be a good possibility. Charlemagne had 20 offsprings I think.



True---and if you're central Asian, you're probably descended from Genghis Khan.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 3, 2012)

None famous that I know of, just a low-caste mutt by bloodline.


----------



## ch0zen (Apr 3, 2012)

I doubt this will hit home for any of your US citizens, but... Bosanquet, related to Reginald Bosanquet, famous BBC news presenter in the UK. Bernard Bosanquet, invented to googly (type of cricket spin bowl). And another Bernard Bosanquet who was an English philosopher who is credited for the theory of the state. But Dad changed the spelling of his name to Bouzanquet when I was a kid to get outta paying his taxes... It didn't work. 
Oh and my Mum's maiden name is Marx... Traced backed to the same village as Karl Marx in Prussia. But apparently not related...


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 3, 2012)

I found out a few years ago that my grandfather of about 10 generations is Rev. John Robinson, the pastor to the Mayflower pilgrims. He chose to stay in Holland with about half of the congregation and not go to the new world. But his son, Isaac Robinson, I believe was on the Mayflower.
Jim


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pres. Ford was my fifth cousin, twice removed, so says Ancestry.com, through some good documentation. I'm still waiting for the apologies from the Ford family as I was _inexplicably_ omitted from the guest list for both his inauguration and his funeral.  I'm related to him through his maternal and my paternal lines. 

Col. Daniel Axtell (Daniel Axtell, Regicide, 1622-60), a Puritan, was my 8th great-uncle. He was instrumental in the execution of Charles I of England. When I visited the Cromwell museum in Huntingdon, England, I mentioned quietly to the curator that I had a "somewhat famous here" maiden name. She asked what it was, and I whispered "Axtell." Instead of getting ugly about it, as I expected, instead she was "overjoyed," she said, to meet a descendant of one of "the regicides," and, she said, she always thought if she did meet a descendant, "it would be a Yank. And I was right." She took me in the back room and gave me quite a tour of the Cromwell and Axtell artifacts. Col. Axtell's brother, Thomas, was my 8th great-grandfather. I have a copy of a beautiful prayer that Col. Axtell gave as he stood in the hangman's cart, just minutes from execution...


----------



## extolHIM (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm related to Charles Lindbergh. And then two presidents...Herbert Hoover and James Buchanan. Buchanan looks very similar to my great uncle...or vice versa.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 3, 2012)

Randy,
Did you know that your relative, Willam Bradford, was an elder in the church that my relative, John Robinson, was the pastor? And we both have the name Snyder! I think that's pretty cool!
Jim






PuritanCovenanter said:


> I just found out that I am a descendant of William Bradford. My Sister got on Ancestry.com and traced the lineage of my Grandpa Snyder.
> 
> So, do any of you have any famous people in your lineage?
> 
> ...


----------



## baron (Apr 3, 2012)

Philip said:


> Originally Posted by baron
> If your from Western Europe than that could be a good possibility. Charlemagne had 20 offsprings I think.
> True---and if you're central Asian, you're probably descended from Genghis Khan.



I read some where that 1 out of 200 males are descended from Genghis Khan.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 3, 2012)

Francis Cooke, Mayflower Pilgrim
Admiral George Dewey


----------



## Philip (Apr 3, 2012)

baron said:


> I read some where that 1 out of 200 males are descended from Genghis Khan.



Probably more in fact once you realize that this is simply direct male-line descendents.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Apr 4, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Is this Ancestry.com thing reliable?



It is as reliable as the person who did the research and entered the information. I have not had time lately, but did some extensive genealogy research while I was laid off a few years ago. Ancestry does allow people to enter their information, and some may not verify it, so the possibility of errors is high. However, it is a GREAT starting point for your own original research. Like any research, primary documents and multiple sources to validate persons, places, dates and events helps ensure you have the right facts. I was able to do the research necessary to become a member of DAR (Daughters of the American Revolution).

More interesting to me was the fact that on both sides of my family, our ancestors left Europe very early, due to religious persecution. Some were French Huguenots who fled first to the Nederlands, then to England before sailing to "New Amsterdam" NY where they were members of the Dutch Reformed Church. Another group was originally from Switzerland and literally fled for their lives under hot pursuit. It is fascinating in seeing the hand of God on His people and tracing the story back through some ancestors who do not appear to have been believers, including one bigamist. I myself am a prodigal who was raised to know the things of the Lord, but instead walked my own way for years until I could not resist His call on my life. To look back on this heritage and see the faith of my forefathers is humbling, and a blessing and encouragement to me, knowing that the Lord will build His church!


----------



## Somerset (Apr 4, 2012)

Josh - all these presidents and kings are OK, but to be related to the inventor of the Googly is really something.

One of my uncles won the prize for the heaviest onion at Tone Vale flower show for most years in the 1950's. Not much, but the best I can manage.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 4, 2012)

Colonel Axtell seems like a very _interesting_ ancestor to have - though the heaviest onion prize is probably the most tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## SRoper (Apr 4, 2012)

Louis Bromfield, a Pulitzer Prize winner, is my cousin several times removed. His first novel, _The Green Bay Tree_, was set in my great great great grandfather's house, Oak Hill Cottage.


----------



## mhseal (Apr 5, 2012)

My family tree is a tumbleweed. That aside, I'm a direct descendant of famous Kentucky polygamist, Dillion Asher. Rumor has it that my family is descended from his legitimate wife.


----------



## Peccavi (Apr 6, 2012)

Francis Bacon and the Kennedy's are the two I have learned by way of my uncle who did an investigation of my Mother's side ( The Bacon's)


----------



## Mephibosheth (Apr 8, 2012)

A few of mine: 

Eleanor of Aquitaine (Queen of England)
Wagner (German Composer)
Jefferson Davis (President of the Confederacy)


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm connected to the royal stuff through the "unofficial" family of one of England's kings. Once you are connected to one royal in Europe, you have a bunch because of all the intermarriages of royal lines. 

As a teacher , it comes in handy to throw out, "Hey, Sven Fork-beard is one of my ancestors." during the History reading. Other than that, there's not a lot of day-to-day significance. The big onion guy would be much better for that!


----------



## Somerset (Apr 9, 2012)

mhseal said:


> My family tree is a tumbleweed. That aside, I'm a direct descendant of famous Kentucky polygamist, Dillion Asher. Rumor has it that my family is descended from his legitimate wife.



Depending on the number of "wives" half the state could be his direct descendants.


----------



## Herald (Apr 12, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin spent about $15K on a historian who traced our family tree. The "Brown" side goes back to the Bruce's. The "Caggiano" side (maternal) is related to Perry Como the crooner. I'm not sure what that all means but it hasn't done me any good.
> ...



Vic, did you step on Mondale's and Perot's feet at the same time? Now that would be a story. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 12, 2012)

Herald said:


> Vic, did you step on Mondale's and Perot's feet at the same time? Now that would be a story.



No, eight years separate the two events. Same boots, though. . . .


----------



## Hilasmos (Apr 12, 2012)

Paul Revere for me


----------



## bookslover (Apr 12, 2012)

Herald said:


> My cousin spent about $15K on a historian who traced our family tree. The "Brown" side goes back to the Bruce's. The "Caggiano" side (maternal) is related to Perry Como the crooner. I'm not sure what that all means but it hasn't done me any good.



I thought you were related to Jimi Hendrix. Heh...


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Apr 12, 2012)

Don Kistler said:


> Jonathan Edwards through my paternal grandmother, and thereby Solomon Stoddard, John Cotton, John Davenport.



and i'm related to his wife, my maternal grandmother was a Pierpont. but the connection requires going back to England and down another immigrant son.



> Also I'm apparently descended from Charlemagne.


it's a parlour game in the genealogy community to trace back to charlemagne. roughly 40% of europeans can do so, but most don't have the documented trees.
the real fun is to do it twice, once through william or his cohorts then again through harold or companions.

if anyone is an active genealogist i'd love to share stories. rmwilliamsjr85705 @ ancestry
it's an amazing hobby......


----------

